

William Gibson -- Agrippa (a book of the dead) - tomrod
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrippa_(a_book_of_the_dead)

======
tomrod
I found this mentioned in a comment buried in HN, and found it a fascinating
concept!

